# How can I get file's LBA?



## chipcogo (Oct 28, 2013)

Hello everyone, 

I am new on FreeBSD, I use 9.2-RELEASE. I want to do a test for UFS, first I want to create a file, write regular data in it. Second I want to use camcontrol to read all the data of this file. There was a problem, command comcontrol need to know LBA(Logical block addressing) address, so how can I get this LBA, I've already tried many methods but I got nothing.

Thank you very much.


----------

